# Eggs



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Where's my eggs? I have 5 full grown size white Plymouth Rock laying hens and I am only getting 1 EACH day.... Why am I not getting more than that


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good question. When did you get them? Were they adults? What age if adults? Do they free range? Do you have an issue going on with the undersized coop?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine free range and are very good at hiding eggs around the garden.


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

No I don't. I have 6 white Plymouth rocks 20 week old adults with 1 rooster. I usually get 1 after work


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

They may still be too young yet. The rest should be laying any time soon.


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok thank you!!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

when you here the egg song, find the chicken.. thats how i find the yard eggs with my free rangers


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I know with my hens not all will lay each day. They tend to lay eveyother day. I have 12 hens and 1 roo and they are actually are coming out of a long moulting couple of months. I am back to 4 eggs a day right now. Keep giving same food with clean water and if they are in a coop, they will reward. Weather, stress etc has so much to do with egg production. Yes age does too. Good luck and keep reading and asking questions. Thats what we are here for .


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have 2, 4 year old hens and one of them is laying once a week. The other one lays about 4 eggs a week. Then I have one 18 month old hen (GLW) that lays in the neighbors yard, she flies over the fence daily lays and then comes back. Her sister though comes up to the back porch and lays in the old cardboard box out there, that is why it hasn't been burned in the burn can yet she thinks it's a nesting box.


----------

